# S.O.S. What are we doing wrong?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Goldenhandful said:


> He went to stay with my parents who live on a lake surrounded by a conservancy for a few weeks so he could run, swim. He loved it and was a different dog.


This makes me think that he needs more exercise. He sounds very driven. All goldens are different. Some just need more exercise than others. Carson is pretty laid back, but I know others who need more exercise. That would be my approach. You said that you're taking him on walks and to dog parks. That's good. I would suggest getting him at least an hour of good off leash play time a day. Run him ragged and you'll see that "different dog" that your parent's saw.

Good luck!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Jeremy about the exercise. These dogs need tons of it. They need alot of one on one time as well. Have you taking him to obedience training classes? I went through alot with one of my dogs too when he was that age, and he outgrew all of that. Something tells me that most of it is just puppy stuff. The only thing that doesn't sound right to me is the aggression, don't know if that is still an issue or not for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How many trainers have you tried? Did you only get the advice of one? Maybe the methods just aren't working? Some of what you mention is normal. If one of mine was to get something and I tried to "chase" him down, they'd run too. I found if I say, "Show me" and rewarded for the return of something when I gave a command, it worked.

As for laying down on walks, my son used to do that in the stores when he was a toddler. I'd like to say walk away, but you'd need a pretty long line to do that safely. However, if I turn and walk away from my two, they follow. 

My two don't seem to require the exercise they once did. They're going to be 5 soon. It's good for them, but if they don't get as much exercise one day as they should, they don't get into too much trouble anymore.

Hopefully someone can give you some good advice...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd agree with others who have said he probably needs more really hard exercise. But also, I'd suggest you put a leash on him and let him drag it around all the time in the house that way if he goes to do something he shouldn't you can correct him. If he tries to jump up, step on the leash, if he takes something he shouldn't grab the leash and reel him in, etc. It also sounds like he needs activities that make him think, does he have a treat ball? Talk to your trainer about games you can play with him to work his mind like hiding treats or toys and teach him to search for them, also tricks to teach him. There was a demonstration at my obedience class by a lady who had border collie mix dog that was the most hyper, destructive dog the trainer had ever seen, they taught this dog probably 40 different tricks to keep her mind occupied.

He sounds like a vey smart boy and just needs something to channel his drive.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the dog thinks he is in charge. If things arent working with the current training then maybe its time to explore other methods.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

I sympathise, he does sound a handful. It does sound as if he needs more activities to tire him out.
Have you tried clicker training, it might interest him, especially if he likes his food
Hope things work out for you soon.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I could have told you without even looking at his picture that he had a red coat. Because he sounds like a very driven, high energy field golden. 

One thing to keep in the back of your mind is that he's 10 months old so he's entering adolescence. Like human teenagers, he's going to test his boundaries, not listen, and try to do his own thing. But also like human teens, if you are remain consistent you will be rewarded with a wonderful dog. 

Is there a dog park near you? It sounds like he really loves running and playing in large open spaces. 

Also, I'd work on the 'leave it' command to get him to leave your belongings alone.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Well we are in the same boat with our puppy as well, who will be a year in january. He acts fairly similar to yours.

What I have just started doing now is leashing him in the house, I put up babygates in every room, except the room we're in and only open the gate when we proves he can behave. I have a leash on him but don't leash him to me I just have him drag it around. If he does something that I think is innapropriate I immediately have him go into a down stay. This is where the leash part comes in, if he refuses to do it I grab his leash and I MAKE him do it.

I agree try getting him a lot of offleash running if possible. I know we can't always give Elway offleash running (our yard is SUPER small) but we get him out for regular walks and we play inside the house. When Elway gets a lot of offleash running though he does seem to act slightly different (in a better way).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you got some good advise already, I have two nine month old puppies and believe me if I wouldn't tire them out every day they would be into everything too. I run them in the yard playing ball for a while couple times a day and then they get their loooong walk at night. Comes 8 pm there done for the night. Hang in there









​


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Also if you put the leash on him and let him drag it around and hes does something wrong... My trainer said we have 1.3 seconds to correct him or dont bother because he wont know what he did wrong and why hes getting corrected.....


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with the above. You have a high energy dog that needs a LOT of exercise....not just walks daily. He's also at "that" age, which is one of the more difficult periods in a dog's life (for us). 

Keep up the training, be consistent and firm. Get him out every day...rain, shine, snow, sleet, somewhere to let him run and run. (Play ball with him, have him retrieve bumpers in a lake, pond, etc.) Tire that boy out.

If you don't have somewhere that's fenced, work him on a 50' training lead...and in the water use the kind that floats. That way you can haul him back to you if he takes off.

With that lead, you should also be working on "stay" and "come". The daily work in obedience also works his mind, which will help to tire him out. Do your training daily too. Classes need reinforcement, every day.

This will pass.....but you'll have an active (not bad...not hyper...just active) boy for many years. Work with his intelligence and activity level, and you'll have a great relationship for a long time.


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

I know 100% that "hard, long" excercise is going to be the key - or at least is going to help quite a bit. The long walks are just not cutting it. Unfortunately, we don't have a specific dog park here, just an area of a park that's used as an "informal dog gathering area" that has a stream and lots of open space. Over the last week the police have been there on horseback every time we've been there cracking down on dogs being off leash. Sooooo-I ABSOLUTELY need to find another place where I can take Barkley to run his heart out (if anyone is in Rochester, NY and has suggestions, let me know!). Getting him to respond to "Come" when we're out and about is a major issue. I've brought the best of treats to get him to respond and nothing. As I stated before, there's a dominance issue and he's constantly trying to climb the pack rank and I guess plays into the lack of respect, not listening.

I REALLY appreciate the feedback, knowing that many of you have been dealing or have previous dealt with this in the past. I only wish i had found this board before buying my Barkley...it would have helped so much with the problems we've had. And regarding training, since we've tried so many different things, clicker training is not one we considered before and we've maybe been to harsh on him through training b/c of his dominance. Clicker is looking more appealing. And about the stealing of things he shouldn't have: he used to respond to "leave it" well. Not so anymore. When I ask him "what do you have in your mouth" or "what are you chewing", it's game on for him. He'll get as close to be as possible and then run like hell, and keep coming back for more. I askd one of my trainers how to find a nice dog, he said find a dumb dog, they are always the sweetest. He said I have a nice dog, but he's too smart for his own good if not given proper outlets constantly. The irony of just wanting to have a companion and wanting to give a dog a home. Ohh Barkley, Barkley, Barkley...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Treadmill.

Best thing we ever got when Bailey was that age.

Watch the concentration @ 4.5 MPH.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*No 10 week old golden will have a solid recall*

with or without distractions. I would teach the recall at home on a six foot lead in a quiet place with no distractions. Make sure he is hungry, use tasty treats and a very happy voice. Chose your recall word, use it once in a happy voice. If Barkley comes praise him BIG time and give him a cookie. Do not repeat the command. If he blows you off just reel him in, in a nice way and start again. One command, if he comes praise and cookie. If not reel him in and start again. When he begins to understand add gentle distractions. When he'll come with distractions you can begin to add distance keeping him on lead or long line. He doesnt know what you expect because you haven't shown him yet. Rome wasn't built in a day. The first week I had my first golden I thought she was deaf at times, NOT. She just wasn't clear on what I wanted. She had an off lead recall that was 99.99% reliable as she got older and was trained better. Once a year she would blow me off for a fresh pile of deer scat, yum. Try to use positive emotion in your training. BTW I love the name Barkley. Good luck


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He needs more exercise. He was a different dog at your parent's house because he was able to burn off energy. You HAVE to tire him out every day.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> we have 1.3 seconds to correct him or dont bother because he wont know what he did wrong and why hes getting corrected.....


Hmmm...does that apply to husbands too?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hmmm...does that apply to husbands too?


yes indeed it does


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read back through the posts, but I remember SC advising someone who was trying to exercise their dog and throwing a tennis ball wasn't enough. He said to use a training dummy. A few retrieves will tire them out much quicker. Of course, your Golden would have to love chasing things for this to help.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I haven't read back through the posts, but I remember SC advising someone who was trying to exercise their dog and throwing a tennis ball wasn't enough. He said to use a training dummy. A few retrieves will tire them out much quicker. Of course, your Golden would have to love chasing things for this to help.


 
what is a training dummy?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can find a few on this site. Retriever Training Dummies / Dog Bumpers (100+ Styles & Colors) Dummy/Bumper Specials, Quantity Discounts

They are heavier than a tennis ball.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Clicker training is ideal for smart and greedy dogs!! It is a lot of fun and tires your dog out mentally. I couldn't believe how quickly Charlie picked it up. I started when he was only 9wks and just used his meals to click and treat throughout the day and he soon picked it up. Soon he was running to me as soon as he heard the clicker. It helped teaching him to walk to heel too.
There is a great book called Click for Joy by Melissa C Alexander which explains it really well and covers a lot of basics, problems and tricks.(I got mine cheap from Amazon)
It's worth a try.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You can find a few on this site. Retriever Training Dummies / Dog Bumpers (100+ Styles & Colors) Dummy/Bumper Specials, Quantity Discounts
> 
> They are heavier than a tennis ball.


 
OK!!! we have one...ha!


----------



## Goldenhandful (May 14, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I haven't read back through the posts, but I remember SC advising someone who was trying to exercise their dog and throwing a tennis ball wasn't enough. He said to use a training dummy. A few retrieves will tire them out much quicker. Of course, your Golden would have to love chasing things for this to help.


Unfortunately Barkley won't fetch for more than a few throws. I've tried all sorts of different balls and sticks but he gets bored quickly. The dog just wants to play tug of war or a sort of "got you last" game where he wants me to try to touch his paws before he tucks them away under his body. All the while he's trying to get my feet with his mouth. He could play that for an hour but I'm not sure if it's a bad idea with his dominance. 

I never thought a Golden wouldn't want to fetch. My others wouldn't want to stop...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe a class in agility? Something to make his mind work, as well as his body


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldenhandful said:


> I know 100% that "hard, long" excercise is going to be the key - or at least is going to help quite a bit. The long walks are just not cutting it. Unfortunately, we don't have a specific dog park here, just an area of a park that's used as an "informal dog gathering area" that has a stream and lots of open space. Over the last week the police have been there on horseback every time we've been there cracking down on dogs being off leash. Sooooo-I ABSOLUTELY need to find another place where I can take Barkley to run his heart out (if anyone is in Rochester, NY and has suggestions, let me know!). Getting him to respond to "Come" when we're out and about is a major issue. I've brought the best of treats to get him to respond and nothing. As I stated before, there's a dominance issue and he's constantly trying to climb the pack rank and I guess plays into the lack of respect, not listening.
> 
> I REALLY appreciate the feedback, knowing that many of you have been dealing or have previous dealt with this in the past. I only wish i had found this board before buying my Barkley...it would have helped so much with the problems we've had. And regarding training, since we've tried so many different things, clicker training is not one we considered before and we've maybe been to harsh on him through training b/c of his dominance. Clicker is looking more appealing. And about the stealing of things he shouldn't have: he used to respond to "leave it" well. Not so anymore. When I ask him "what do you have in your mouth" or "what are you chewing", it's game on for him. He'll get as close to be as possible and then run like hell, and keep coming back for more. I askd one of my trainers how to find a nice dog, he said find a dumb dog, they are always the sweetest. He said I have a nice dog, but he's too smart for his own good if not given proper outlets constantly. The irony of just wanting to have a companion and wanting to give a dog a home. Ohh Barkley, Barkley, Barkley...


Have you tried a game of hide-n-seek with a favorite treat/chew/nylabone etc?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! Your Barkley and my Penny. Especially the footsie thing. And all good advice so far. I 'd just like to add my bit of experience.

I would say to tie him to your waist and drag him with you every where you go. When he picks up something he shouldn't have, just grab the leash and make him give it up. Appeal to his greed and offer a treat for dropping the object. This is also a great use of clicker training, although I'm not trained in it.

Things will get a lot better when he realizes he can't get away from you. Of course he may decide that your feet are even more fun. This is when you stop him by going through a little obediece trial with what ever he knows. Sit, down, stay, and leave it (meaning your feet). Reward with treats and praise. Watch out for him to cross the line of 'being bad so he can be good and get the treat'.

It will be a long process. Time, maturity and age will help lessen the problems. Penny is 5 1/2 and is much better. She still wants to play the games: grab the kitchen towel and then play keep away. The difference after 5 years is that when we say 'come and give' she does. But every night we end up with all the kitchen towels in the family room along with a pile of shoes gathered from various parts of the house. She never chews them and never touches them when we're not home. She does it just to start the game of keep away and it's much more fun with stuff we value: we chase really good.

When she was about 10 weeks I was folding clothes and dropped a sock on the floor. She picked it up and ran off. I was about as defeated as your are and so I said "Whatever, just keep it". Next thing I know she's bopping me in the butt with her nose still with the sock in her mouth. She didn't really want the sock; she just wanted to play: chase and tug, her games of choice. Also, touch my toes and I'll grab for your fingers.

Hang in there. It does get better. Once we got through the worst of it (and over the surpise of it) we decided she was the most fun dog we ever had. As a couple of retirees, she tooks us totally by surprise. There were bumps, bruises, scratches, bleeding and scars. She would run up behind us and body slam us at the back of the knees, putting us face down on the grass before we even knew what happened. Then she'd move in and start licking our faces. She'd take off on the leash, pulling me right over. I can't remember how many pants got torn and had bite holes in them. She was a monster.

3 obedience classes later and she can put on a show that mades everyone who sees her want to go get a Golden. Hubby and I laugh when people see her walking quietly by our side (because we'd just gotten after her for pulling so hard). They smile, tell us how sweet she is, how wonderful Goldens are. After they leave, we pat her on the head and tell her, "Well, you just suckered another softee into getting a Golden, didn't you." She just smiles at us and makes us lovey googoo eyes.

If you just stick it out, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

In additional to lots of exercise, you could try using an electronic collar

dogtra.com


----------

